# Rubber Plugs in the hood scoops.....



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

I know that they said that the scoops are supposed to be functional but mine of those damn rubber plugs in them....and the slits in the plugs dont face the opening of the scoops so that air can come in through them. This may seem like a dumb question, but I have to ask....Can I remove those plugs from the scoops, possibly to allow my baby to breathe a little better... has anyone else done this.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

ChuckDaGreat said:


> I know that they said that the scoops are supposed to be functional but mine of those damn rubber plugs in them....and the slits in the plugs dont face the opening of the scoops so that air can come in through them. This may seem like a dumb question, but I have to ask....Can I remove those plugs from the scoops, possibly to allow my baby to breathe a little better... has anyone else done this.


Yep, I pulled the plugs out of mine. With the high underhood temps, I'm giving the hot air any chance it can to escape.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

yanked mine out about 9 months ago. 

no complaints here. maybe a bit dirtier in the engine bay after a few weeks, but i clean it out anyway.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

mine are gone. free mod


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> mine are gone. free mod



I never even looked at mine, but does the GTO have a cowl gasket on the back side of the hood? If it does, I'd bet removing that along with the rubber plugs would make a drastic difference in underhood temps. On the Talon, I removed that one and the one it had up front on the radiator support- you could see the heat escaping from the back side of the hood- made a huge difference to the touch on the underhood components but I never bothered to get a measurement on it. Wasn't too concerned- I went from burning my hand on the prop rod to not burning it- so it made a difference lol.
Joe


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

some have taken the gasket out next to the windsheild to allow heat to escape. i have not.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Yeah but...*

What if you get caught driving in the rain, wont water go in the vents. Will this hurt your engine.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> What if you get caught driving in the rain, wont water go in the vents. Will this hurt your engine.


been in the rain before and washed the goat - the plugs. if water get in there, its so hot inside that the water would just e vap poor rate :lol:


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> been in the rain before and washed the goat - the plugs. if water get in there, its so hot inside that the water would just e vap poor rate :lol:


Aint that the truth!!! LMAO


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I am a little more conservative than you. After pulling the plugs, I looked it over and appears to have a rear louvered setup to reduce water, so I just plain cut off the louvered tops and opened the whole thing with a little water protection still in tact.


----------

